

Torture in Bahrain Aided by Nokia Siemens - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-08-22/torture-in-bahrain-becomes-routine-with-help-from-nokia-siemens-networking.html

======
bdhe
Technically off-topic, but I would like to spread word about this documentary
by Al-Jazeera English that talks about the revolution that was not covered in
the west. It is an absolutely horrifying video covering the protests and the
brutal crackdown (including how the govt used social media) in Bahrain.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaTKDMYOBOU>

To those that argue against encryption and privacy with trite phrases like
"you have nothing to hide" must realize the harsh consequences such as the
above that could result from that kind of argument.

------
bifrost
This is a bit misleading, there are a ton of companies that make network
surveilance equiment and sell to various governments. These same systems are
also used to track down viruses, hacking sprees and other truly bad things.
Nokia aided tortue as much as the internet enables credit card theft...

~~~
mcantelon
Mass surveillance tech is not a neutral tool and the activity of selling mass
surveillance tech to a repressive regime is not morally neutral. Yes, Nokia is
not alone but shedding light on any corporations that do irresponsible things
is useful.

------
smokeyj
> The toolbox allows more than the interception of phone calls, e-mails, text
> messages and Voice Over Internet Protocol calls such as those made using
> Skype. Some products can also secretly activate laptop webcams or
> microphones on mobile devices. They can change the contents of written
> communications in mid-transmission, use voice recognition to scan phone
> networks, and pinpoint people’s locations through their mobile phones. The
> monitoring systems can scan communications for key words or recognize voices
> and then feed the data and recordings to operators at government agencies.

I wonder how popular this system is in the U.S.

------
VladRussian
why go so far as Bahrain? The kill switch against political protest was used
several days ago right here in San Francisco.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/15/bart-cell-phone-
shu...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/15/bart-cell-phone-shutdown-
free-speech_n_927294.html)

Can you name any other place in the world that can be considered having as
much or more political freedom than San Francisco?

------
jdp23
Surprising to see this via Bloomberg. Encouraging, too!

------
oswiego
end to end encryption in a cell phone? sounds like something a phone could do

~~~
bonzoesc
The algorithm's not the hard part; key management is.

------
hackermom
Unusually inflammatory and sensationalistic headline for Bloomberg.

